
Ask HN: How do you listen to podcasts? - bdibs
What are your favorite apps or websites to listen and find new podcasts and why do you like them?<p>What are your biggest problems with them (if any)?
======
jackfraser
Downcast for iOS - more configurable than the builtin, unobtrusive, lots of
nice features, clean UI.

No problems.

------
catacombs
Spotify

